# Fired Nurses Suing



## win231 (Jul 3, 2021)

And, good for them!
https://www.yahoo.com/news/nurses-f...accine-explain-their-rationale-202817653.html


----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sorry, don't agree.

I have friends who are immuno-compromised. Even vaccinated, they simply don't produce enough antibodies to protect them. 

You work with the public - you need to get vaccinated. Period. No leeway. You can infect DOZENS of others without ever knowing you did so.

You have a right to be skeptical. You do not have a right to endanger others.


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> And, good for them!
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/nurses-f...accine-explain-their-rationale-202817653.html


I don't think they'll win because this has gone too far and the further it goes the harder it will be to rollback.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 4, 2021)

I will and would not go to a hospital whose employees are not vaccinated!  They are being very selfish in not looking after their patients.  If they don't want the vaccine then fine.  Go work elsewhere.  The employees at my doctor's office are vaxxed and wearing masks.  The office has changed its floor plan and is socially distanced.  I appreciate it.  My doctor and I do the elbow bump instead of shaking hands.  He wears a mask and I do too.  I take my vaccine card as they request it along with my insurance card.  No big deal.


----------



## win231 (Jul 4, 2021)

chic said:


> I don't think they'll win because this has gone too far and the further it goes the harder it will be to rollback.


They were not refusing to wear masks; they only refused the vaccine.
I know a P.A. (physician's assistant) who was required to get a flu shot.  When she refused, she was required to wear a mask, which was fine with her.  If a mask protects, the nurses would not be "endangering" their patients.


----------



## Jules (Jul 4, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My doctor and I do the elbow bump instead of shaking hands.


I can’t recall ever shaking hands with my doctor.


----------



## win231 (Jul 4, 2021)

Jules said:


> I can’t recall ever shaking hands with my doctor.


Is that 'cuz you don't know where his hands have been?


----------



## StarSong (Jul 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> And, good for them!
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/nurses-f...accine-explain-their-rationale-202817653.html


This was completely predictable.


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> They were not refusing to wear masks; they only refused the vaccine.
> I know a P.A. (physician's assistant) who was required to get a flu shot.  When she refused, she was required to wear a mask, which was fine with her.  If a mask protects, the nurses would not be "endangering" their patients.


I know and that's what I do mean. The vaccine thing has gone too far. We'll see what the Supreme court says. But this whole thing is politically driven. It's not about health.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jul 4, 2021)

I am not an attorney, nor saying I have any expertise regarding this situation.  What I am wondering if  it does progress through the court system, would the case actually be about  forced vaccination and personal choice, or would the case be something like employee's vs employer's rights?  An example may be, the hospital, based on their best medical practice and judgement would not allow an unvaccinated person to work with patients, therefore not being of value to the hospital were fired.  The employee willingly refused to meet a condition of employment. 

I have actually read one Supreme Court decision, the whole and complete thing ( Gonzales vs Colorado Springs). The actual decision had nothing to do with how it was portrayed in the press.  I understand that most cases are dependent on an interpretation of some minor point, and often are only relevant to that one specific case and point, still it was very interesting to me what the point of the decision was.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2021)

Doctors offices, and hospitals, around here, still require masks.  Given all the sick people a medical facility might encounter every day, I would think it only "common sense" that Every doctor/nurse/employee get vaccinated and take the recommended precautions.  A couple of hospitals near here have also announced that they will soon require all their staff to be vaccinated.  

We're no longer worried about this virus...got our shots 4 or 5 months ago....but, if we were unvaccinated, I sure wouldn't want to go to a hospital or doctor which was downplaying the severity of this virus.


----------



## chic (Jul 4, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Doctors offices, and hospitals, around here, still require masks.  Given all the sick people a medical facility might encounter every day, I would think it only "common sense" that Every doctor/nurse/employee get vaccinated and take the recommended precautions.  A couple of hospitals near here have also announced that they will soon require all their staff to be vaccinated.
> 
> We're no longer worried about this virus...got our shots 4 or 5 months ago....but, if we were unvaccinated, I sure wouldn't want to go to a hospital or doctor which was downplaying the severity of this virus.


I have a broken hand or wrist and perhaps multiple fractures in my hand and thumb from a fall last April 2021 which are not healing well because I required xrays but could not go to the ER because of the face covering mandate for hospitals. I hope there will be financial remuneration for me and people like me who are suffering serious and perhaps permanent injury and/or disability due to the mishandling of this pandemic. That's all. These law suits are a beginning.


----------



## ohioboy (Jul 4, 2021)

The complaint was originally filed in State court and was  Petitioned for removal to Federal Court successfully. The nurses first amended complaint is lengthy, but the Court's dismissal order (link) is only 5 pages. A Notice of Appeal to the U.S. Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals was filed June 14.

https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.txsd.1830373/gov.uscourts.txsd.1830373.18.0.pdf


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

I would never trust the medical judgement of a person working with patients who did not have the common sense to get immunized. Especially if I myself were not immunized; I'd be putting my own life at risk.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> The complaint was originally filed in State court and was  Petitioned for removal to Federal Court successfully. The nurses first amended complaint is lengthy, but the Court's dismissal order (link) is only 5 pages. A Notice of Appeal to the U.S. Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals was filed June 14.
> 
> https://storage.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.txsd.1830373/gov.uscourts.txsd.1830373.18.0.pdf


I doubt the 5th Cir will see it any differently.  It seems pretty clear to me. Of course the employer can't force them to be vaccinated; but the employer CAN say that you can't work here if you are not vaccinated.  That's two entirely different things.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> I can’t recall ever shaking hands with my doctor.


Maybe my doctor is old fashioned or something but he has always extended his hand to me and shook my hand until now.  They have hand sanitizers every where and they are constantly using them.  But we elbow bump now with a laugh from us both.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 5, 2021)

chic said:


> I have a broken hand or wrist and perhaps multiple fractures in my hand and thumb from a fall last April 2021 which are not healing well because I required xrays but could not go to the ER because of the face covering mandate for hospitals. I hope there will be financial remuneration for me and people like me who are suffering serious and perhaps permanent injury and/or disability due to the mishandling of this pandemic. That's all. These law suits are a beginning.


Who in your opinion are likely to be sued?

Our government had given the green light for younger people to be vaccinated with AstraZeneca although medical advice says it should not be used for anyone under 50. The same government has passed legislation indemnifying the doctors who agree to administer AZ to young people who are keen to be vaccinated.

The reason for this is that we have plenty of AZ vaccine but not enough Pfizer to go round.

I will have my second AZ shot in 4 weeks. It is OK for my age group.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

The visiting veterinarian who comes to our house to do ultrasound and acupuncture on our dog (which is really helping!), had 2 assistants helping her to do her rounds.  One was not vaccinated.  When the treatments were done outside it was ok for her to be in our yard masked and distanced, but not to touch our dog.      

With warmer weather treatments have to be done inside. The unvaccinated assistant no longer gets hours because none of the vet's clients will allow her in their homes.

Could the young woman sue the vet?  Maybe.  Can't imagine she'd win anything.  She's useless to the vet if clients refuse to work with her. 

Same with the hospital. If I were hospitalized for any reason, despite being vaccinated myself I would refuse care from anyone I knew to be unvaccinated.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

chic said:


> I have a broken hand or wrist and perhaps multiple fractures in my hand and thumb from a fall last April 2021 which are not healing well because I required xrays but could not go to the ER because of the face covering mandate for hospitals. I hope there will be financial remuneration for me and people like me who are suffering serious and perhaps permanent injury and/or disability due to the mishandling of this pandemic. That's all. These law suits are a beginning.


It's not the doctor or hospital's fault that you became injured during a pandemic.     

That said, I'm truly sorry that your bones aren't healing properly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 5, 2021)

I support the nurses 100%!

Stranger things have happened when it comes to cases where the general public is under the belief that no case exists, and hoping someone finds a loop-hole somewhere that rules in favour of the nurses.

I don't care what profession you are in, not at any time should any employer (anywhere) be given the right to dictate to it's employees that just because they are employed by so-and-so or work in a field related to such-and-such, they _will_ subject themselves to poisoning.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> One was not vaccinated.  When the treatments were done outside *it was ok for her to be in our yard masked and distanced, but not to touch our dog.*



That's totally hilarious!    
If viruses existed - which they don't - where do you think they would come from????
The air?  The water?  Your food?  Your furniture?  Outer space?  Aliens?  China?  Good grief.  

Or - do you think they are made in the body????  
If in the body, then by the definition of viruses, they wouldn't be viruses. <--
You're afraid of something that doesn't exist, and if it did exist then it's always been there, in you and in everyone.

Set aside your fears, and don't be afraid of the truth.  The truth sets you free.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

John cycling said:


> If viruses existed - which they don't -


I lost interest in your post after reading that phrase.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 5, 2021)

*Viruses do exist.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> I can’t recall ever shaking hands with my doctor.


My Doctors and consultants always shook hands with me pre-C-19


----------



## Jules (Jul 5, 2021)

Just asked my husband if he recalls any doctors shaking his hand.  Maybe, one or two of the specialists.  Male doctors may do this more often to another man.  

Frankly, I don’t like shaking hands.  I hate it if it’s a dead fish kind of shake: I’m tiny but I don’t usually break.  

@StarSong  I admire your travelling vet for respecting the wishes for her clients.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> Just asked my husband if he recalls any doctors shaking his hand.  Maybe, one or two of the specialists.  Male doctors may do this more often to another man.
> 
> Frankly, I don’t like shaking hands.  I hate it if it’s a dead fish kind of shake: I’m tiny but I don’t usually break.
> 
> @StarSong  I admire your travelling vet for respecting the wishes for her clients.


I've never had any doctor shake hands with a dead-fish type of shake.. always been a warm firm grip... ( often too firm given that I'm petite anyway and with OA in my fingers )..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2021)

I thought that since the vaccines are still considered "experimental" no one can be compelled to take them. @Lethe200, with all the PPE and other gear I've seen nurses and doctors wear, they shouldn't be able to infect anybody, except maybe the people they live with. Most want to protect their loved ones though. It kind of makes you wonder why would medical professionals not want to get vaccinated, even knowing the risks and seeing what they've seen?  Do they know something we don't?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 5, 2021)

chic said:


> I have a broken hand or wrist and perhaps multiple fractures in my hand and thumb from a fall last April 2021 which are not healing well because I required xrays but could not go to the ER because of the face covering mandate for hospitals. I hope there will be financial remuneration for me and people like me who are suffering serious and perhaps permanent injury and/or disability due to the mishandling of this pandemic. That's all. These law suits are a beginning.



Here there is still a mandate for face coverings in clinics and hospitals and other healthcare settings, whether you are vaccinated or not.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 5, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *Viruses do exist.*


Of course they do.  They've been documented for years and years, photographed and studied.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Here there is still a mandate for face coverings in clinics and hospitals and other healthcare settings, whether you are vaccinated or not.


Here too....


----------



## StarSong (Jul 5, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Here there is still a mandate for face coverings in clinics and hospitals and other healthcare settings, whether you are vaccinated or not.


Same here.


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I thought that since the vaccines are still considered "experimental" no one can be compelled to take them. @Lethe200, with all the PPE and other gear I've seen nurses and doctors wear, they shouldn't be able to infect anybody, except maybe the people they live with. Most want to protect their loved ones though. It kind of makes you wonder why would medical professionals not want to get vaccinated, even knowing the risks and seeing what they've seen?  Do they know something we don't?


Yes, most likely they do.  Not all of them will admit it.


----------



## win231 (Jul 5, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Same here.


Which indicates how well the vaccine works.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

win231 said:


> Which indicates how well the vaccine works.


What does mask wearing have to do with "how well the vaccine works," Win?  There are still unfortunately people out there who are not vaccinated, and are walking time bombs. They could give the disease to each other, or even to a small percentage of the vaccinated people, as no vaccine is 100% effective.  

And they could come in contact with someone else who is vaccinated but has the virus on their body, or in their body. It doesn't make them sick, but could spread to the unvaccinated person via sneezing, coughing, talking, etc.  

Want to see an indication of how well the vaccination works?  Look at the statistics of Covid illness and death before and after millions of people got vaccinated. The Covid wards in the hospitals in this country are emptying out.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 6, 2021)

I wonder if these same facilities have 100% flu vaccinated 100% of the time or what infections, diseases patients have left these facilities with in the past.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I wonder if these same facilities have 100% flu vaccinated 100% of the time or what infections, diseases patients have left these facilities with in the past.


Houston Methodist, the hospital at the center of this case, does indeed require all employees to be vaccinated against the flu.  Presumably, employees would be required to keep other vaccines up to date.  

https://www.houstonmethodist.org/~/media/pdf/hr/flu_policy_faqs.pdf


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> @StarSong I admire your travelling vet for respecting the wishes for her clients.


She would have little choice, particularly since she and her employees are entering people's homes and handling their pets.
That said, she's very cautious about sanitizing everything and is an absolute sweetheart to work with.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2021)

The same "Blame Game" BS has been tried with the flu shot.
Huge banners at hospital entrances that read:_  "If you don't get your flu shot, you're making others sick."_
When logic took over, people started losing interest, which is why they knew they'd have to up the fear game for the Covid vaccine.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

Sunny said:


> What does mask wearing have to do with "how well the vaccine works," Win?  There are still unfortunately people out there who are not vaccinated, and are walking time bombs. They could give the disease to each other, or even to a small percentage of the vaccinated people, as no vaccine is 100% effective.
> 
> And they could come in contact with someone else who is vaccinated but has the virus on their body, or in their body. It doesn't make them sick, but could spread to the unvaccinated person via sneezing, coughing, talking, etc.
> 
> Want to see an indication of how well the vaccination works?  Look at the statistics of Covid illness and death before and after millions of people got vaccinated. The Covid wards in the hospitals in this country are emptying out.


Case in Point!! 

Catherine,  Duchess of Cambridge has been double vaccinated.. as has her whole family aside from the children . She visited Wimbledon for the tennis the other day, and and sat among some well known sportsmen and women..without her mask. One day later she'd been pinged by the  track & trace informing her  she's got to Quarantine for 2 weeks  ( despite being tested negative  4 times and having the double jab) .
..and altough people have the free choice, and or cannot be vaccinated for one reason or another... I can see that this will get very old very fast  for a lot of people who have been vaccinated


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Case in Point!!
> 
> Catherine,  Duchess of Cambridge has been double vaccinated.. as has her whole family aside from the children . She visited Wimbledon for the tennis the other day, and and sat among some well known sportsmen and women..without her mask. *One day later she'd been pinged by the  track & trace informing her  she's got to Quarantine for 2 weeks  ( despite being tested negative  4 times and having the double jab) .*
> ..and altough people have the free choice, and or cannot be vaccinated for one reason or another... I can see that this will get very old very fast  for a lot of people who have been vaccinated


That's pretty crazy.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2021)

StarSong said:


> That's pretty crazy.


Yep it certainly is.. and we're just getting ready to come out of lockdown on the 19th of this month which will allow for travel, and no masks  in stores if people wish to dispense with them, and the opening of nightclubs again...so God alone knows what might occur after that..


----------



## StarSong (Jul 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yep it certainly is.. and we're just getting ready to come out of lockdown on the 19th of this month which will allow for travel, and no masks  in stores if people wish to dispense with them, and the opening of nightclubs again...so God alone knows what might occur after that..


To the best of my knowledge the US gave up on contact tracing when the virus exploded. Unless a dastardly new variant that isn't covered by the Moderna vaccine emerges, I don't think I'd participate in it if we did.


----------

